# Full Size Coffin



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

The post on my coffin test prompted a few questions about the coffin itself. So I did a quick project description and posted it today. The animated coffin pictures are coming soon.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

so tempted to build one...


----------



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

Started mine today!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Me too, me too. Got one side done and then split one of the boards in half. Woops! Of course I didn't buy any extra wood. Oh well, I will finish it in the morning before work. 

It looks incredible. Thank you ScareFX.


----------



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

I have to put the power tools away at 8pm, since there are small children next door that have to go to bed then.

I *really* need a table saw! I'm using a borrowed miter saw right now, and have a circular saw, but a table saw would make life SO much easier!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Torgen said:


> I have to put the power tools away at 8pm, since there are small children next door that have to go to bed then.
> 
> I *really* need a table saw! I'm using a borrowed miter saw right now, and have a circular saw, but a table saw would make life SO much easier!


You're right. It really does make things easier Torgen. I bought a cheap one this past summer when I put down a new kitchen floor. I was going to rent a good one for that job but the rental cost for two days was what I paid for the cheap one at HD. For what I'll use it for now (props and odd jobs), it's good enough.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

slimy said:


> Me too, me too. Got one side done and then split one of the boards in half. Woops! Of course I didn't buy any extra wood. Oh well, I will finish it in the morning before work.
> 
> It looks incredible. Thank you ScareFX.


You're welcome slimy. I drilled pilot holes for all the screws to try and eliminate splitting...probably should have mentioned that...sorry my friend.


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

The casket looks sweet...I've always wanted to build one, but my storage space is nearly filled in the off season.

What are the boards? From the picture, they look like 5/4" X 6" decking. Either way, it's many times better than the store-bought cardboard ones.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

kerryike said:


> ...
> 
> What are the boards? ...


Thanks kerryike. I used fifteen 1" x 6" x 6' pressure treated pine dog ear fence pickets from the local home improvement store.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Finished the coffin just now. Looks awesome. Liked it so much I made another 'top and three sides' to go over a small table to make a 'coffin bar'. 

I originally had a piece of plywood cut out in the shape of a toe pincher, but when ScareFX came up with this idea, it looked soo much better. I will have an outside bar for my pumpkin carving party. 

The coffin and the coffin bar turned out great. Thank you again for being a genius.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

nice toepincher, SFX!


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

ScareFX said:


> Thanks kerryike. I used fifteen 1" x 6" x 6' pressure treated pine dog ear fence pickets from the local home improvement store.


I checked out your project description link on your first post. I must say the craftsmanship looks excellent. I think your prices are cheaper in your hometown, but even if it costs me an extra $15 or so, I'm just gonna have to have one. Thanks for the plans.

Kerry


----------

